# Hello all



## Tomboy69 (Jun 5, 2021)

I've just found this forum almost by accident when trying to find out what instruments are usually used in reality TV and Xmas movie clichéd soundtracks. I'm crazy about music, have been my entire life. I play several instruments and love vsts, embracing any technology at all. I'm doing a degree in music part time. Loads of information in this forum already, so Hi everyone, but I'm reading just now!!


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome, @Tomboy69 -- because you enjoy VSTs and technology, VI-Control is a great place to expand your perspective.
When you get a moment, enlighten us about what genre(s) of music are in your wheelhouse.
Where in the multiverse do you call home?
Have fun!


----------



## micrologus (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, @Tomboy69!


----------



## Tomboy69 (Jun 18, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Welcome, @Tomboy69 -- because you enjoy VSTs and technology, VI-Control is a great place to expand your perspective.
> When you get a moment, enlighten us about what genre(s) of music are in your wheelhouse.
> Where in the multiverse do you call home?
> Have fun!


Hi, I'm in Scotland. I've played guitar most of my life, pretty damned adequate on it too, discovered Frank Zappa over 30 years ago, so my universe expanded right away. I love most types of music, love that so many sounds are accessible and recordable even at home. I'm doing a degree in music as well because I really am quite the junkie for sounds, and play a lot more than one instrument now. This forum is excellent, apologies if this seems a bit distracted, there's so much information in here....


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 18, 2021)

Welcome on board


----------

